# Little Text



## Kabigon (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't know where this belonged but I have a serious question.  Where do you get that little tiny text that you see on most Userbars and can it be used in GIMP?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 18, 2008)

Pixel fonts. They're everywhere; check font sites.

And of course they can be used in GIMP.


----------

